# Post New Chick Pictures Here



## farmhand

With so many of us getting new chicks this spring, thought it might be fun for everyone to post their pics in one place. Mine are coming later this week.


----------



## OliviaE

Fiona, Hersey, Rolo, Peep, skittle, and York


----------



## AlexTS113

How do you tell which one is which?


----------



## AlexTS113

My pictures will be coming soon! Can wait to dhow you!


----------



## AlexTS113

Show you!!!

Oops!


----------



## OliviaE

AlexTS113 said:


> How do you tell which one is which?


Well....I don't


----------



## Henny-Penny

Ok. I'm frustrated. I've tried three time to post pics and can't get off the upload screen. So ill just post with no pics of my chicks. I have 12 chicks and I believe they are Anaconas by their looks after researching the different breeds. They were given to me. They were 2 weeks old yesterday and I've noticed that two of the 12 have a bad leg. It's almost twice the size of their other leg and they hold the foot hip and the foot is turned in. One will put the foot down but kinda drag it around. They won't be free range so I'm not worried about their safety.they were all hatched from the same incubator. Has anyone ever heard of this? I just thought it was strange that two of the chicks had the same prob.


----------



## farmhand

Welcome Henny-Penny. This is how I post pics.
1. Post Reply
2. Click on the paper clip and use the "Browse button" to find the picture on your computer. 
3.Then hit "upload".
Lets see those chicks!


----------



## Energyvet

Google taping chicks legs. Might also be dislocated.


----------



## chickenboy5443

My chickies


----------



## AlexTS113

OliviaE said:


> Well....I don't


Haha! I'm sure you will be able to tell later!


----------



## Energyvet

So cute and yellow! Great pic!


----------



## OliviaE

AlexTS113 said:


> Haha! I'm sure you will be able to tell later!


Ya I'm a few short weeks


----------



## AlexTS113

OliviaE said:


> Ya I'm a few short weeks


I can't wait to see them grow in front of your eyes!


----------



## camel934

Looks like they are tired tonight...lol


----------



## OliviaE

AlexTS113 said:


> I can't wait to see them grow in front of your eyes!


So true!!!!


----------



## UncleJoe

The one to the right of the group just popped out of the shell and is still wet.


----------



## 7chicks

I didn't get new chicks this year. Can baby ducks count? They're my first ducks.


----------



## Energyvet

Great pic! Very very cute!


----------



## farmhand

Great Pics everyone! Please include the breeds so we can all learn to ID chicks.


----------



## farmhand

I found this on the Web and thought it might be helpful. I do not know who the author is.


----------



## Maureen

Our first chicks ever  
2 day old Barred Rocks -


----------



## 7chicks

Awww, they're so cute Maureen! I remember when mine were so tiny ... a long while ago. They grow so fast. Enjoy every minute of this sweet baby stage. Before you know it, they'll have reached the cute adult stage.


----------



## farmhand

7chicks said:


> Before you know it, they'll have reached the cute adult stage.


But first they have to go through that ugly teenage chicken stage.


----------



## rob

love the pics, who can fail but to smile at those cuties.


----------



## kaufranc

You are so right Farmhand!


----------



## UncleJoe

farmhand said:


> Great Pics everyone! Please include the breeds so we can all learn to ID chicks.


Mutts.  That's all we've ever had.


----------



## PaigeH

My three bantams. Not sure what they are yet.


----------



## Energyvet

Adorable, that's what they are! Lol


----------



## DottieB

Curious Chicks!


----------



## MistyV

My ladies and my twins


----------



## OliviaE

Aw both sets of babies r cute!!


----------



## farmhand

UncleJoe said:


> Mutts.  That's all we've ever had.


Now let's get this straight. Their NOT Mutts! Their designer chickens.


----------



## MistyV

Awe thanks Olivia


----------



## fodderfeed

Opps I just saw this so I posted in the wrong sopt sorrrrry.


----------



## OliviaE

MistyV said:


> Awe thanks Olivia


U r very very welcome


----------



## AlexTS113

Two more weeks!


----------



## AlexTS113

Maureen said:


> Our first chicks ever
> 2 day old Barred Rocks -


Wait, isn't that more than two?


----------



## AlexTS113

DottieB said:


> Curious Chicks!


Enter this to the photo contest!


----------



## soccerchicken12

Ya it's a good pic!


----------



## DottieB

AlexTS113 said:


> Enter this to the photo contest!


Aww! Thanks! =]


----------



## farmhand

Told my wife this morning I was only bringing home 6 chicks. But when I opened the box when I returned home, there were 9. I don't know how it happened! 







Those are Buff Orphington's up front and a Easter Egger behind. I also have some black Australop and Rhode Island Reds.


----------



## countrypride1987

The start of my new flock


----------



## Energyvet

May I suggest investing in a waterer. It made a big difference for me. Big improvement over a bowl.


----------



## farmhand

Great looking chicks countrypride.  What breed are they?


Energyvet said:


> May I suggest investing in a waterer. It made a big difference for me. Big improvement over a bowl.


Totally agree. A few things will make keeping chickens fun verses a chore like not letting them get into the food and water. Also if you can find some wood shavings or something for the bottom, it will make keeping your brooder clean much easier.


----------



## Pinkter

I thought I was the only one who passed out face first on Friday night but my chicks do too!


----------



## farmhand

Great Picture Pinkter! LOL


----------



## cumminsgal827

My Chicks


----------



## FarmCandy

Here are two of mine. Anyone know what they are?


----------



## OliviaE

FarmCandy said:


> Here are two of mine. Anyone know what they are?


Where did u get them?


----------



## lancetrace

First picture of baby. 100% hatch . Three babies and two mommy silkies. This is a Cochin X.


----------



## FarmCandy

OliviaE said:


> Where did u get them?


Tractor supply.


----------



## AlexTS113

countrypride1987 said:


> The start of my new flock


Not to be picky, but maybe you want to put pine or paper towels down. Don't put cedar, it will kill the birds.


----------



## HomeSkillet

Tractor Supply - Welsummers, Blue Wyandotte, Silver Laced Wyandotte, Speckled Sussex


----------



## Energyvet

I get such a kick out of them sleeping just like tiny humans. Makes them that much cuter.


----------



## VIVI

Very cute babies everyone. I don't have any recent pics, but here are some that are not to old.


----------



## RobertandAndrea

We are excited about our new girls but Snickers is not so sure about them!


----------



## earlyt89

10 Americaunas. 12 RIR. And my new bitty box made of scrap


----------



## Energyvet

Chicks are fun!


----------



## OliviaE

FarmCandy said:


> Tractor supply.


Ok then the first one is probably amber sex links because I got some that look exactly the same but the other one I don't know


----------



## HomeSkillet

More baby chick pics....


----------



## CountryCutie93

Lady my 2 m/o Americana


----------



## cluck_and_quack

My 2 white leghorns, Mavis & Pearl
My 2 red sex links, Ruby & Penny
And my 2 Plymouth Barred Rocks, Elizabeak and Scrambled!!


----------



## cluck_and_quack

They fall asleep standing up and their heads bob! When their beaks touch the wire it startles them and they shake their heads!! And then fall right back asleep and do it again!!!


----------



## CountryCutie93

Ace (idk his breed)

Lady and Prince (American and idk)


----------



## CountryCutie93

CountryCutie93 said:


> Ace (idk his breed)
> 
> Lady and Prince (American and idk)


Americana*


----------



## 5chicksowner

Hi! I'm new and I have some 3 week old chicks. Three RIR's and two white leghorns. Here are some pics!


----------



## Energyvet

Boy are they tiny.


----------



## 5chicksowner

The three RIR'S are named Autumn, Red, and Jojo. The WL are named Chicken Little and Pixie Dust. The one in the previous close up is my chick Autumn.


----------



## 5chicksowner

Well they are actually as big as your hand but I was standing way above them when I took the pic. And the close up was on my hand.


----------



## Energyvet

Oh. I thought it was your finger not your arm. Lol. Big difference.


----------



## earlyt89

Good morning. My chicks are hatching. I can't keep my hands out from helping them..... Grrrrr


----------



## MommaHen72

First of 33 eggs in bator!! She loves the frog!


----------



## dademoss

New chicks for the coop  6 Easter Eggers that are growing up fast


----------



## Mikles

*Cashmere the spring chick*

Checking out the Chicken Forum with my 4 week old


----------



## jenpayne

Our 2 day old Black Polish, Easter Egger, and Blue Splash Marans (left on the third picture). All (supposedly) female.


----------



## ChickenJunkie

My Serama hen with some of her 9 peeps. The White Crested Bantam Polish and a Showgirl are peeking out.


----------



## backyardchickenelearning

*Here is one of my newest family members*

I just had 4 hatch the other day and here is a picture of one. Its father is a Silver Laced Polish and mom is either a Black Jersey Giant, Rhode Island Red, or Golden laced Wyandotte.


----------



## CrazyChiknLady2

Wow,great pics guys!I love to see all the new little ones!


----------



## earlyt89

Ummmm guys help fast. Two chicks have kinda given up. Still in egg in soft shell unbroken. Egg shell is broken. Been there for hours. Still have movement inside. How long before I risk busting the bag on my own


----------



## Energyvet

I've heard don't interfere. No matter what. Might just be resting up for the next round of wrestling.


----------



## sittingbournechickens

www.sittingbournechickens.co.uk 

Some of my babies have over 100 of these little beautiful hybrids


----------



## earlyt89

Day 2: Out of 4 eggs that started hatching yesterday this is the surviving chick and guy that isn't out yet. I knew I should have helped the other two. Got 20 something more eggs in the bator tho


----------



## beckster

Here are mine!


----------



## CountryCutie93

My chick seems to have picked up a bad habit


----------



## Energyvet

Argh! I'll say. Raspy voice, cough cough.


----------



## countrypride1987

Energyvet said:


> May I suggest investing in a waterer. It made a big difference for me. Big improvement over a bowl.


Sorry for the illusion that I didn't have a waterer lol this is taken about fifteen minutes after I bought them and I was at my parents house showing them off. Below is a picture of my brooder setup, which I've raised hundreds of chicks in over the past five years. I added a few more additions with probably another fifteen or so to come. These are all pullets 6 americauna's 3 white leghorns and 6 isa browns.


----------



## farmhand

Looks very professional! May I suggest a bigger waterer.


----------



## Energyvet

Hahaha Farmhand! Yes, lovely set up. Wish mine was as nice. Although my cats would jump in and prolly sleep inter the warm light. Lol

You're way ahead of me then. Lol


----------



## farmhand

My new fluff balls. Aren't they cute?


----------



## jcaravalho

5 rhode island reds 2 silver laced wyandottes and 5 tetra tints


----------

